# Why the Hell is there a microwave on board?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don't get it. The one I have at home is used for the occasional bag of popcorn or maybe heating up a cup of coffee... two things I could do without while cruising (the heating, *not* the coffee)... and yet every picture I see of a boat for sale on Yachtworld has one. Do people actually cook meals in these things? Am I missing something?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

This should actually be one of my *pet peeves* in that such named Sailnet thread. I am in constant awe over the number of marina friends who look at me in astonishment when learning that we do not have, nor ever want, a microwave oven onboard our boat . . . and we are summer live-aboards.

Some people just do not know how to cook, or have the motivation to prepare a decent meal. All I will ever need is our three burner propane cooktop and oven, combined with the BBQ grill on the aft deck.

If you need to reheat leftovers - put it in the oven and wait a few minutes - it'll be crusty and delicious. Microwave food sucks and is designed for the powerboater mentality - no time or patience and poor taste.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking said:


> I don't get it. The one I have at home is used for the occasional bag of popcorn or maybe heating up a cup of coffee... two things I could do without while cruising (the heating, *not* the coffee)... and yet every picture I see of a boat for sale on Yachtworld has one. Do people actually cook meals in these things? Am I missing something?


Never reheat coffee, ruins the flavour. At home we use microwave to reheat the odd leftover but mainly to warm milk for coffee. (Sorry but I hate cleaning the dried milk off that sticky milk frother thingy on the espresso machine). Ms Wombat wants a bloody microwave for the boat and that's all it would be used for. Maybe a couple of minutes a day. It seems insane, waste of space and an energy eating monster.

Then again, I do like my hot milk with morning coffee.......


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

You do realize that the year '07 does stand for 2007 right???  
Why not just install a woodburning stove if you want "crusty and delicious"? I mean nothing really makes food taste as good as cooking it over an open fire!!! 

When there are kids aboard you don't always have the time to just pop it in the oven and wait. While I'm not the primary cook on the boat, or ashore, I can appreciate the convience and speed a food nuker allows.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no microwave, its heavy....

Besides, we in Europe are not really Microwave dependent....

But I admit when we cruise its good and fast to warm the baby's food.

But the wife still uses that large cooker / ove/ grill/ stove she made me install....


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

T34C,
You would be a perfect candidate for the Space Station   . . . freeze-dried creamed scallops and poached lasagna . . . yumm!

We've got the high-tech commercial appliances at home, including a convection/microwave oven. But hey, I design high-end residences to help pay for my vices - including a preference for real food . 

When you're on a sailboat - kids or not (been there twice, done that) - a microwave just doesn't fit the sailing lifestyle.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Microwaves have their uses, they make good breadboxes if you're not cooking in them.<G>

I suppose if I spent time at docks with power cords, marina hopping that way, a nuke might make sense. Can't see dedicating that much space to something that sucks that much electricity otherwise, but maybe by now there's a whole generation that doesn't know how to cook without them. You know, like the kids who can't read a clock anymore--unless it is digital. (sigh)


----------



## Hawkeye25 (Jun 2, 2005)

Microwaves are used to quickly kill fish. You can also speed dry your Docksiders, once, and store important papers in it.

I can not believe someone would go without popcorn while cruising. Mr. and Mz. Firstime enter the anchorage and begin to try to anchor. It is a popcorn event. Yesterday, I saw a couple actually drop their Bruce off the bow without the rode attached, then they circled with a makeshift grapple for 30 minutes before going to the reserve mini-fortress. I actually had time for microwave corndogs.

Two guys came into the marina and decided to hoist one of them up to the masthead to tweak the ears on a windex and fix the anchor light. Mr. SuperIQ went up while Curly stayed below and kept forgetting whick line he was supposed to be tending, leave the bright guy dangling and clinging for his life at least 3 or 4 times. That was a two bagger. And they accomplished nothing. They asked me for help afterwards and I pretended not to speak english.

Mr. and Mrs. Couldn'tbe happier got drunk again last night and screamed at each other until one of them apparently fell down and passed out. One tray of mini english muffin pizzas.

How do you live without a microwave?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

As much as I would prefer not to have a microwave on board, there are good reasons to have one if you cook a lot, even under way. Microwaves are extremely efficient using far less energy to heat something than carbon fueled stoves and in warm climates they put far less heat into the cabin. 

In theory, even without solar collectors or wind generators, the amount of fuel needed to recharge the batteries is supposed to be less than the amount of fuel used to heat food on a stove or in an oven. 

On land I frequently use a microwave for cooking for health reasons. Microwaves keep more of the taste, destroy fewer vitamins and produce fewer free radicals than conventional cooking. 

Jeff


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Microwaves are used to quickly kill fish."
Hawkeye, I'd call that torture. When I take fish I don't kill them "quickly" I kill them _instantly _ with a head shot (spear) or a followup with a knife. That's my obligation, as a hunter. Anyone who can't or won't kill their dinner that quickly--is torturing it and doesn't deserve to catch or eat it.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

TB- I never said I had one!!! Hell, on my boat we call tell-tails wind instruments.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Why microwave? You gotta have popcorn so you can watch your DVD on your wide screen HD bulkhead mounted plasma TV with Dolby Digital 7.1 Surround sound system. (G)
It also makes a great Farraday cage for your spare GPS!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

cam, doesn't everybody have one of those aboard?


----------



## leffklm (Apr 9, 2007)

Can't stand the things. I have even removed them from the last two houses I have owned to make more space in the kitchen (removing a built-in microwave makes a nice shelf for cookbooks which are vastly more useful to me in a kitchen). I can't think of any food that tastes better in a microwave--we even prefer popcorn made the old fashioned way over a burner. The total energy usage to boil a cup of water might be greater with a conventional stove than a microwave, but considering how infrequently I need to boil a single cup of water and how much space a microwave takes, I would sooner use the space and electricity budget on a boat for something else. I can see how they could be a good fit for some people (especially with kids), but one will never be on the list for my dream boat.

Leff


----------



## leffklm (Apr 9, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Why microwave? You gotta have popcorn so you can watch your DVD on your wide screen HD bulkhead mounted plasma TV with Dolby Digital 7.1 Surround sound system. (G)
> It also makes a great Farraday cage for your spare GPS!


I have to admit, I could be tempted to install an LCD TV and DVD in place of a microwave. I suppose some people would consider that a bit ridiculous on a boat...


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

The Beneslow in the slip next to me has a microwave AND a regular, front opening fridge. Need I say more?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm most assuredly with TrueBLue on this one. If you like leftovers, and I do, the best way to reheat them is in a pan on the stove. If you want , do a taste comparison. Put some left over curry (or something similar) into a saucepan on the stove and some in the nuker. No argument. Sure it might take a minute or two longer but big deal.

Me and the fembat have this argument all the time and yet she persists with the nuker. Beats the crap out of me. Still and all, the woman lives with me so she obviously has no taste whatsoever.  

Example, some people like nuked corn on the cob. Try simmering in part milk and part water until half cooked then BBQ till finished. Freshly ground pepper and a knob of butter.....Oh yes.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I just can't seem to find the damned "defrost" button on the stove, much less the BBQ grill.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

T34C said:


> I just can't seem to find the damned "defrost" button on the stove, much less the BBQ grill.


What is the all important appointment you need to keep ?

It's quality, not quantity, that counts.

If you need to defrost something the answer is to take it out of the freezer a little bit sooner. On the other hand the only thing I keep in the freezer at home is icecream, solid blocks of water, stock and vodka. Nothing in this world tastes better thawed than never frozen.

If, and it's a big if, we install a freezer on board it will be only for the aforementioned . (possibly bread dough, but that's to be confirmed after a certain amount of trial and error.)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Patio brand frozen bean burritos ONLY taste good from a microwave!
For whenever the breeze deserts you!! (G)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Have one, it's used rarely, but last year while gathered with a bunch of boaters, one friend came out of our galley with the most delicious appetizer I have had on board. I asked how she prepared it and she said in your microwave. They do have some merit, and yes we occasionally pop corn in it so we can enjoy our movies, played on our DVD player viewed on our LCD flat panel.<O</O
<O</O


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I sure would like to hear CD's thoughts on this. I hope they are well.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Clowning around on Sailnet are no high on his priority list.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, I know. Just sending him good thoughts.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Keep sending them, I'm sure he could use them.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> "Microwaves are used to quickly kill fish."
> Hawkeye, I'd call that torture. When I take fish I don't kill them "quickly" I kill them _instantly _ with a head shot (spear) or a followup with a knife. That's my obligation, as a hunter. Anyone who can't or won't kill their dinner that quickly--is torturing it and doesn't deserve to catch or eat it.


You know, I have yet to kill a fish for food, but I thought the same thing: "Hey, a _knife _is used to quickly kill fish, too!" I frequently hear of "stunning" the fish by pouring vodka or gin into its gills, and I think "that's akin to drowning a human in bleach..." Not to mention a waste of precious Captain's stores...

I love to eat fish, and my wife has to kill a lot of animals in her work, so I suspect I will get over any lingering squeamishness and just behead the buggers as quickly as possible. I mean, you're going to dissemble the bloody creature in two minutes, so why stretch it out?

As for microwaves, the boat came with one and I have enough of an inverter to nuke for short periods. At home, we use it as a breadbox, but I can see how a three-minute reheat of leftovers at sea (soup, stew) makes more sense than firing up the sometimes hard-to-source (or at least get refilled) propane stove. I can also see that it's nice to have in the tropics when the oven would be cruel to run...

We did use one I carted on board in the old boat on an October cruise because the alternative was a Coleman stove on deck (never got around to converting from alcohol to propane down below. That and a kettle served us quite well.

But I'm going to get a bulkhead mini-stove for the passagemaker, one of those Forespar gimballed things, for "dogwatch coffee warming". That alone might make the microwave redundant.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente-

The alcohol trick is really important for larger fish, which can be fairly dangerous and destructive...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You're absolutely right SD. I had two pacific sheephead in the 17 to 20 lb range flopping back and forth on the aft deck while I baited me hooks. These guys had really big teeth like wolves. I'd busted them a couple times til their eyes were poppin out but they kept after me with their teeth. The next fish I pulled up was a 5 ft leopard shark. Now I got 3 nasty toothed fish after my ankles.

A little Blue Goose on the gills, the fish and mine, and everything was right in the world.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> .
> 
> If you need to defrost something the answer is to take it out of the freezer a little bit sooner.


Thought you might need this info from the CDC:

*How can Salmonella infections be treated?*

Salmonella infections usually resolve in 5-7 days and often do not require treatment unless the patient becomes severely dehydrated or the infection spreads from the intestines. Persons with severe diarrhea may require rehydration, often with intravenous fluids. Antibiotics are not usually necessary unless the infection spreads from the intestines, then it can be treated with ampicillin, gentamicin, trimethoprim/sulfamethoxazole, or ciprofloxacin. Unfortunately, some Salmonella bacteria have become resistant to antibiotics, largely as a result of the use of antibiotics to promote the growth of feed animals.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

What's the line from Crocodile Dundee? Something about "Nah, that's not a big knife. Now THIS is a big knife!" ?

And if the fish is too big for the knife, the cleaver, or the fireaxe...Isn't that what the shark rifle is for?? (Just gotta mind not to make a hole in the boat.<G>)

Speaking of fish, what kind of rig are you using to catch these beasts? Trolling while sailing?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

"Why the Hell is there a microwave on board?"

To dry off the cat when it falls overboard?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> ...The alcohol trick is really important for larger fish, which can be fairly dangerous and destructive...


 One could always improvise and use a flare gun with insert for the fish-coupe-de-grace


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

T34C said:


> Thought you might need this info from the CDC:
> 
> *How can Salmonella infections be treated?*


Not totally sure what this has to do with microwave ovens but thawing something by natural means is no great cause for concern. Eating re heated chicken without heating properly is more of a danger as is eating something that was frozen later than it should have been.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Valiente-
> 
> The alcohol trick is really important for larger fish, which can be fairly dangerous and destructive...


I wasn't aware of that, but what's wrong with gaffing the buggers through the head?

What's wrong with just netting them off the stern until they die?

(I appear to be getting over my squeamishness. I haven't got over my shock at using alcohol for alternative purposes.)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Valiente said:


> I wasn't aware of that, but what's wrong with gaffing the buggers through the head?
> 
> What's wrong with just netting them off the stern until they die?
> 
> (I appear to be getting over my squeamishness. I haven't got over my shock at using alcohol for alternative purposes.)


What has the poor little defenceless microwave oven ever done to you to deserve being gaffed through the head ? or hung off the stern for that matter. Cruel bastard. I need a stiff drink.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

A microwave can be useful for defrosting and fast reheating particularly if shorthanded and cold.
Three things a sailor doesn't have on board, are bananas, stingrays, and sharks bigger than the cockpit.
If other fish are bigger than you need let them go unharmed.
To handle them holding them upside down, or flat keeps them quiet. A cloth can help. Grab them around the gill plates from the bottom side. The way to kill them is with an iki stick through the brain. This is instantaneous and makes the fish taste better. I prefer to also tear the gills and bleed them.
An iki stick is simply a thin spike, a nail on a stick or an awl or thin screwdiver will do.
The fish brain is small and hard to find sometimes, but as a working guide halfway up the eye and the same distance back, then straight down. Wriggle the spike if you don't get an instant result.
Have never heard of alcohol being used except by American cruisers who often seem overexcited by catching a baitfish..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Okay. I've just returned to this thread after coming home from the lamb basting the Canuck's put on the Stars! Great Game... Fastest game on earth!

Anyway... the 12 reasons for having/not having a microwave aboard are...

1) Your right. The best way to ruin a cup of coffee is to nuke it.
2) Pass on the warm milk. Realllly not that old yet.
3) Baby's Food? Been there. Done that. Fun the first time.... glad it's you not me.
4) Fish will explode in the microwave... don't need to clean that up.
5) Jeff H... free radicals? Phaw. I wouldn't pay for radicals, why would I want free ones!
6) I can see the reheat for single handers, although I would still wrap it in tinfoil and pop it in the oven... 
7) Defrosting... please, there are hundreds of threads here about trying to keep **** frozen and you're worried about defrosting?
8) Bean Burritos! What happened to Mrs. Camaraderie? Didn't know you were now singlehanding!
9) Vodka for the fish? Not until I'm damn well good and done with it!
10) To dry off the cat?... See Point 4 above - Exploding fish.
11) I may have advocated not having a microwave on board, but that is a long way from gaffing the little buggers in the head or drowning them for pleasure. I'm sure the SPCM would be all over you for that.
12) I do so enjoy reading this board. Thank you all for participating.

*Go Canucks! Go!*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> One could always improvise and use a flare gun with insert for the fish-coupe-de-grace


Not if you want sashimi...


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the way the light comes on and the cup comes up to the window and goes away.......and comes back to the window, something like a gold fish swimming in circles only hotter. I feel safe in my wardrobe.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Looking*, Who said anything about Vodka? I said *Blue Goose* which is anything but vodka except in color. The french should stick to wine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*No room*

MIne is only a 32' LOA with a 4' LOA Galley. No room nor desire for a microwave. If it can't be ordered out, picked up and brought back then of what value is it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ianhlnd said:


> *Looking*, Who said anything about Vodka? I said *Blue Goose* which is anything but vodka except in color. The french should stick to wine.


Sorry... my mind read Grey Goose! Guess I was still heady with the recent win! 
*Go Canucks! Go!*


----------



## Hawkeye25 (Jun 2, 2005)

Great googely moogely. Who'd'a thot this would take off like this. 

I can't believe some guys actually thought I was serious about nuking live fish. I only said that because hardly anyone has kittens on board. No, I would not microwave a live, uncleaned, slimy fin-critter in my popcorn maker.

For the luv'a Mike, get a sense of humor.

By the way, I don't drink, so I never have booze on board. Does anyone know if plain rubbing alcohol suffocates a fish same as booze? I don't usually spend a lot of time on formalities like that. Remove hook, remove and toss head, gut, filet, rinse filets and zip-lock, into icebox, toss remains, clean deck. Two to three minutes, or release fish quickly if it's not dinner food or too big. (I never keep anything I can't eat in 1 - 2 days, tops.)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hawkeye25 said:


> By the way, I don't drink, so I never have booze on board. Does anyone know if plain rubbing alcohol suffocates a fish same as booze? I don't usually spend a lot of time on formalities like that. Remove hook, remove and toss head, gut, filet, rinse filets and zip-lock, into icebox, toss remains, clean deck. Two to three minutes, or release fish quickly if it's not dinner food or too big. (I never keep anything I can't eat in 1 - 2 days, tops.)


Yes, but rubbing alcohol is poisonous... so not the best thing to use if you want to eat the fish in question.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Two skinless chicken breasts, lemon juice, paprika, butter. Microwave safe dish. Cover with plastic wrap. Bomb 5 minutes. Results, chicken so tender you don't use your knife, only your fork. No heated galley, fast and energy efficient. Sauce in dish great on chicken and rice. Also works on Pork and Fish. Not so good on breads and beef.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> "Microwaves are used to quickly kill fish."
> Hawkeye, I'd call that torture. When I take fish I don't kill them "quickly" I kill them _instantly _ with a head shot (spear) or a followup with a knife. That's my obligation, as a hunter. Anyone who can't or won't kill their dinner that quickly--is torturing it and doesn't deserve to catch or eat it.


Amen to that - I'm not a hunter but being a meateater I feel I should have the brass ones to kill my own food - but if\when I do hunt, I'll make sure that they don't suffer.


----------



## STARWINDY (Apr 20, 2007)

Method for instantly killing and cooling fish, and an apparatus for carrying out this method Document Type and Number:United States Patent 4700547 Link to this page:Method for instantly killing and cooling fish, and an apparatus for carrying out this method - Patent 4700547 Abstract:A method is provided for killing and preserving fish in a fresh state or a two stage procedure. In the primary or instant cooling stage, fish are killed instantly by the shock of emersion in a rapid cooling fluid. This fluid subjects the surface layer of each fish to a temperature below that at which they will be stored. In the secondary or storage stage, individual fish are either passively cooled on the inside by their low temperature surface layer, or else they are cooled inside and out by external means. An apparatus is also provided for this method and is comprised of the following: a rapid cooling hopper to deliver fish into the system, a primary rapid cooling tank to instantly kill fish, and a device connected to the primary rapid cooling tank to discharge fish to the secondary stage cold storage tank. Live fish are introduced to the system through the rapid cooling hopper, killed by the shock of instant cooling in the primary rapid cooling tank, and subsequently delivered to the secondary stage cold storage tank by the discharge device.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Starwindy, some poultry factories have done things along that line, where the poultry are run (feet up) so their heads dip into a cryogenic liquid and they are either stunned or killed "in a flash". But keeping cryo baths on a small boat probably means you can afford to order dinner deliveries, too.<G>


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

My microwave is also a broiler and convection oven, so it fills several roles.

As for uses, how about:

Popcorn (obvious)
quickly heating prepared meals and soups -no heat in cabin
bake potatos 3-5 minutes try that in your oven, did I mention no heat in cabin 
no water wasted washing pots
less time spent below cleaning up = more fun topside


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

HerbDB, what brand is this 3 in 1 mircowave ?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

It's called a convection microwave and they do work great. Lots of people make them but Sharp is probably the leader.


----------



## IslandRaider (Oct 6, 2006)

Why is it on board???????? Because I put it there. To each there own, an living in the tropics I have an issue with hot cabins besides xtra heat only makes the ice in the margarita melt faster.

(feel sorry for people who don't drink, because when they get up in the morning it is as good as they'll ever feel. J. smith)


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Our home installed microwave is a Sharp Carousel Convection unit - mounted over the range with an integrated fume extractor. The beauty of this system, is having three ovens (combined with the double oven range), adaptable to microwave. Smart technology for galleys and home kitchens.

Onboard however, I prefer the non-electric reliance cuisine options while cruising.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

What size inverter would be required to run the microwave/convection oven ?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

At max 1600 watts... is required so it would work off a 2000 watt inverter. 
....not for long though!!! (G)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

{rant}
Popcorn? "you call microwaveable popcorn, popcorn?"
Evidentially the masses enjoy kitchen staff prepared social engineering departments mixing up the spices, oils, corn and whatever postmortem or decay or rot inhibitors and ingredients for popping corn, and bagging it, to be later electrically steam blasted and then injested? It's not that the corn is popping but it's what is popping with the corn. What wretched gawd awful slop not fit for human conumption or for a true popcorn affectionate proceeds from those half baked throwaway bags that simply add to the refuse of our already overtaxed landfills. At least have the decency to use latex gloves so that "whatever it is" will not get on your hands and then later pass on to the unsuspecting. Have the masses stooped to such low quality and succumbed to the marketing madness? Has the sence of time aboard a well found sailing vesssel been somehow lost in the search of the push button madness convinience? Future powerboaters indeed, lost to the darkside.
{/rant}


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

IslandRaider said:


> (feel sorry for people who don't drink, because when they get up in the morning it is as good as they'll ever feel. J. smith)


(Don't feel sorry for people that drink for in the morning they can't get up...anonymous)


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, when I was a kid we picked our own corn, dried it in the crib for a few months, churned our own butter and harvested sea salt. Kids these days....


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

You forgot and walked 5 miles to school, each way ......


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

RickBowman said:


> {rant}
> Popcorn? "you call microwaveable popcorn, popcorn?"
> It's not that the corn is popping but it's what is popping with the corn. What wretched gawd awful slop not fit for human conumption or for a true popcorn affectionate proceeds from those half baked throwaway bags that simply add to the refuse of our already overtaxed landfills.
> {/rant}


Rick,
How do you feel about the Good ol American Hot Dog?
LOL!


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Freesail99 said:


> You forgot and walked 5 miles to school, UPHILL each way ......


Sorry FS, you forgot a word.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Actually, we pop corn in a covered skillet over a galley burner. Only takes a little peanut oil and a few minutes to enjoy tender and flavorful popcorn . . . unlike those tasteless styrofoam pellets gotten from that processed microwave product.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes "uphill" and in a snow storm.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

RickBowman said:


> {rant}
> Has the sence of time aboard a well found sailing vesssel been somehow lost in the search of the push button madness convinience? Future powerboaters indeed, lost to the darkside.
> {/rant}


I suspect your sailboat has a manual pull start for the motor and the hull is made of wood 

PS...the micro wave was invented (1945) by a scientist (Dr. Percy Spencer) working for *Raytheon*. (Taken from: _On Food & Cooking, The Science and Lore of the Kitchen_, Harold McGee.)

Ironic uh?


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

as a hunter i willalways give a critter an extra bullet if the first shot isnt enough[44mag 240grain]and i will carry my harpoon when traveling...i can touch 12 feet before i have to throw it...but to the meat of this post i have killed many large sharks[500] one thing that used to scare me was that a shark will bite onto something and will not open his mouth even if he is out of water and close to death. the only way to make a shark open its mouth is take a long knife12" or so and stick him in the eye..push the knife in about8 to 10 inches. the shark will open up and you can then extract the mess and procede to stop the blood from the wounded angler..now all of u play nice and wash up when ur done


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I have a moment and need a break from reality. It is obvious, after reading the many posts here, there are others on this forum on a permanent break from reality (smile). 

For those who THINK they do not need a microwave, try cranking up that stove flame(s) when it is 95-100 degrees outside. What bit of comfort you had down below will dissapear. You will be sitting outside in cockpit while the wife is down there sweating her butt off. She will look up at you enjoying your cool drink in the shade while she is melting like butter, and a mutiny will ensue. At the very least, you won't eat that night, will sleep outside in the cockpit, and what little love life you possessed will come to an abrupt end so I hope you brought good binoculars and dirty magazines.

A microwave is good for boiling water (which seems to take forever on a open flame), quickly bringing mashed potatoes hot, does a quick job with bacon, cooking vegetables out of a can or even fresh, etc. Is it as good as the stove??? No. But, it does in a few minutes what the stove does in what seems like hours. It is replinishable from the batts and not from a 5 lb propane tank which is one of your limiting factors while cruising. And lets not forget - if you have a nice green power source, it allows you to be off the grid. If you do not have a microwave, you are NOT off the grid and can never be unless you prefer sushi and raw sea gulls.

You will also find the microwave as a great resource for storing things you dont want falling around and available to fruit flys: bread, fruit, biscuits, etc.

I cannot imagine a modern cruiser without a microwave. They are a poor substitute for cooking a great meal on the stove, but they possess many positives that make them efficient, replinishable, and comfortable. They are not a waste of space as you can occupy the inside of them with other things.

- CD


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice sales pitch for microwaves CD - but I'm not convinced. What surprises me is no one has yet mentioned the _potential_ harm microwaves can do to your health.

Several studies have proven that, besides removing beneficial vitamins from foods, microwaving food destroys it's natural disease fighting properties. Test studies have also revealed a higher percentage of cancer effects on the blood of people who nuke food rather than cook conventionally.

There are also risks of exposure to radiation from bad door seals, food is often cooked unevenly - resulting in potential ingestion of bad bacteria, and among other harmful effects, the leaching of chemicals and hormone disrupting plasticizers from plastic containers and food wrap.

We use the MW at home - sparingly, but would never rely upon it for cooking meals. Being down in the tropics and, _seemingly_, living on nuked food - I truely hope your health is closely monitored . . . < g >


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi TB,

How are you?

As far as the microwave causing cancer, nahhhh. Look, if you are concerned about cancer, you have chosen the wrong passion. I bet standing out in the sun for 30 minutes is worse than a lifetime of what the microwave might provide!!

The only other comment that should be made is that the microwave is not completely dependable on a passage as a heating source. You are healed over and most microwaves are not gimballed. Thus, it almost renders it useless unless you want to fall off. Just my experience.

- CD


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Doing all right CD . . . being a slacker at work to support this SailNet addiction, but what else is new? < g >

We all accept the risks adopted by our choices from the moment we wake up (with any luck) each morning. So you're right - I'll stop analyzing the potential risks of others and just focus on my own.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Several studies have proven that, besides removing beneficial vitamins from foods, microwaving food destroys it's natural disease fighting properties.


Any links to those studies?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey TB,

Just get rid of that Nauticat and get a Catalina with a great big Bimini. It protect you from cancer AND comes with a microwave!!!!! (smile).

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Being from Vancouver, and only experienced in Coastal summer cruising (I'm a Blue Water Wanabee!) I have not had to put an oven on in the tropics. In fact... rarely use the oven at all in favour of the BBQ, but I do get the point, and bow to the more experienced. I can now see the value of a microwave for certain circumstances. Sorry TB, I have been lured over by the dark side!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

TB...microwaves...like other methods of cooking destroy some nutriants. I guess how much and what kind of nutrients depends on the item and the type of cooking. But...the PEDIATRICS journal study on heating infant formula said that it was safe and valuable formula nutrients wer not detroyed in typical "heat up" procedures. Unless reputable scientific journals advise me that microwave cooking is not safe...I think I'll pass on the studies by people who eat their veggies (and only veggies!) raw!! (G)


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Mention of some of those studies is made in this article by the editor of Natural Life - How Safe and Natural is Microwave Cooking?


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

Freesail99 said:


> HerbDB, what brand is this 3 in 1 mircowave ?


Mine is by Sharp, but I am sure there are other brands. They run a little more than a standard microwave.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Hey TB,
> 
> Just get rid of that Nauticat and get a Catalina with a great big Bimini. It protect you from cancer AND comes with a microwave!!!!! (smile).
> 
> - CD


 Yeah, but then you have to install all those batteries and solar panels to power the microwave...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Mention of some of those studies is made in this article by the editor of Natural Life - How Safe and Natural is Microwave Cooking?


I believe this except from this article to be inaccurate: a quote from it:

"That activity generates heat, which cooks the food, *literally from inside out*, as opposed to other types of cooking, which transfer heat convectionally from the outside in."

Food in a microwave cooks from the outside in, the microwaves only penetrate about an inch into the food, the rest of the cooking is done by conduction/convection. Why then when you thaw something in the microwave the outside begins to cook but the center is still frozen???


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, she was wrong on that point Chef, but is correct on several others. Since your career obviously relies upon factual cooking research, I can understand your interest. I also would like to learn more, but I don't have time to search for other articles right now - got a deadline project to crank out.

Here's another one of interest The Hidden Hazards of Microwave Cooking :: Health-Science.Com ::

*Ten Reasons not to Use Your Microwave Oven*

*Based on Swiss, Russian and German clinical studies*


Continually eating food processed from a microwave oven causes long term, permanent, brain damage by "shorting out" electrical impulses in the brain [de-polarizing or de-magnetizing the brain tissue].

The human body cannot metabolize [break down] the unknown by-products created in micro-waved food.

Male and female hormone production is shut down and/or altered by continually eating micro-waved foods.

The effects of micro-waved food by-products are residual [long term, permanent] within the human body.

Minerals, vitamins, and nutrients of all micro-waved food is reduced or altered so that the human body gets little or no benefit, or the human body absorbs altered compounds that cannot be broken down.

The minerals in vegetables are altered into cancerous free radicals when cooked in a microwave oven.

Micro-waved foods cause stomach and intestinal cancerous growths [tumors]. This has been a primary contributor to the rapidly increased rate of colon cancer in the United States.

The prolonged eating of micro-waved foods causes cancerous cells to increase in human blood.

Continual ingestion of micro-waved food causes immune system deficiencies through lymph gland and blood serum alterations.

Eating micro-waved food causes loss of memory, concentration, emotional instability, and a decrease of intelligence.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm. TB, you're missing a reason... you said ten...but only posted nine...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Based on Swiss, Russian and German clinical studies"
Which conveniently are not cited.

The thing about "science", as opposed to internet terrorism of the rubes, is that science can be replicated and repeated. If the science behind these claims is real, and shows real danger, I can only sit back in thunderstruck awe and admiration for the military-industrial complex that has managed to prevent any and all independent researchers in the US from replicating the work and publishing confirmation of the danger.

But wait, the military uses MREs in the field, they don't send microwaves into the field. Obviously, more proof that the military-industrial complex knows microwave ovens are terribly dangerous, they won't allow them to be used by their own troops.

(Can't wait for someone to pick THAT one up and quote it as fact.)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

TB...sorry but those are in the category of urban legends. That is why I asked for scientific journals. Nothing I can find has ever been published in any credible journal that says microwaving food (properly) causes any danger to humans. I would be happy to read such a link.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Cam-
Nah, I call that flat out "internet terrorism". Urban legends are fun, they have a purpose, or they're harmless if taken too literally. Like, "You can use your cell phone to unlock your car if you lose the remote".

Stuff like the microwave piece, that's purely terrorism designed to make people afraid in their everyday lives. Usually designed by some "savior" who is going to make a buck saving you, selling subscriptions, or holy water, or some other magic elixir.

To the saviors, I offer a free "Natural Sea Life Cleansing Treatment", in which they are drawn back and forth repeatedly across the keel of an old barnacle-encrusted schooner while at sea, so they may enjoy nature's blessings. [Note to the kids, that's called "keelhauling" and the "haulee" usually died of the resulting infections after a week of agony and fever.]


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

I just noticed your title says Ex-Moderator!... do you not have control of the big button anymore??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Cam-
> 
> I just noticed your title says Ex-Moderator!... do you not have control of the big button anymore??


Noticed this the other day, and was hoping it didn't have anything to do with our exchange with Guesser. What gives Cam?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, you are all wrong and TB is right. 

I have been suffering from memory loss (cannot remember what I forgot), have not been taking a crap like I used to (obviosuly colon cancer), lack of sex (hormone deficiency - of course), emotional instability (truck drivers REALLY piss me off), and a general decrease of intelligence (lose IQ points every time I see one of Giu's pics).

All this time I have been blaming this on Giu... but he is just an innocent bystander. It was the microwave. The microwave did it. Damn MICROWAAA.... MIcrooo.. M--

Wait, what were we talking about again??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Ok, you are all wrong and TB is right.
> 
> I have been suffering from memory loss (cannot remember what I forgot), have not been taking a crap like I used to (obviosuly colon cancer), lack of sex (hormone deficiency - of course), emotional instability (truck drivers REALLY piss me off), and a general decrease of intelligence (lose IQ points every time I see one of Giu's pics).
> 
> ...


Ummm... the memory loss, lack of sex drive, constipation, emotional instability and decrease of intelligence can all be attributed to Giu's really bad photoshop skillz, and his choice of photos...  Probably also causes PTSD... Photoshop Terrified Sailor Disorder.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

> Why the Hell is there a microwave on board?


I'll tell ya why....................NACHOS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailortjk1 said:


> Rick,
> How do you feel about the Good ol American Hot Dog?
> LOL!


sailortjk,

I try and limit to one rant a week. Whew, ya almost got me on that one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TSteele65 said:


> Yeah, when I was a kid we picked our own corn, dried it in the crib for a few months, churned our own butter and harvested sea salt. Kids these days....


Wow, you guys had salt? Must be nice


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

I was formerly in the restaurant business (16 yrs) plus have a somewhat in-depth interest in nutrition as well. Using any method of cooking you will lose nutrition if the cooking is done rapidly, with high heat and overcooked.. Vitamins, chemical and organic compounds in vegetables are destroyed in this manner. Minerals are more hardy and not easily destroyed. For a cruiser, steaming uses little water, is fast using little energy and if not overcooked retains the most nutrition. This can be done in a Mic or on a stovetop. 

BBQ cooking of meats causes the fat drippings to flame rendering an exquisite flavor and carcinogenic chemical compounds to coat the meat via the smoke. Enjoy  ...... I do.

It is said that drowning could be a relatively pleasant way for a human to die (not that any way would be pleasant). When a fish is removed from water, it is drowning. 

2 cents

Don


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CD,
Take your points about MWs although I remain unconvinced. In hot weather most of, if not all of our cooking is done on one of those shiny stainles steel bbq thingys of which from memory you have a surfeit.  I don't feel the need to eat baked food in really hot weather,grilled seafood, meat with a salad or maybe some kind of Asian stir fry will do us nicely. All of which we cook on the BBQ. With ours, and I'm sure its not a unique design, if you remove the grill tray a wok fits in there perfectly. All we need the stove top for is to boil some rice. We are also thinking of getting one of these Tagine pots. We both like African food but apparently these things are good for cooking up almost anything that you might have traditionally cooked in a casserole and they work beautifully on a BBQ










Not to say we won't end up with an MW as well but I sure as hell don't see it as a necessity.

Admittedly they can be a problem in a hot cabin but pressure cookers should not be overlooked either.They also sit on a BBQ quite happily.

ps - all of this applies purely to when we are at anchor or at dock. At sea we don't have the electrical capability to run a microwave unless the engine is running.


----------



## agaliha (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the real purpose of the microwave is to soften the ice cream when you have your refrig turned down too low.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As a lot of the subjects dicussed here there will never be a 100% proven answer that fits everyone's needs. I do use a micro wave but sometimes do wonder about it. If you look a little further into the subject of the Swiss scientist that was fired from his job because of his damaging accusations about microwaves you I believe will find that his findings were later found to be correct and he won a considerable amount of money from the swiss company that originally let him go. I surly do not know the REAL answer and have many faults that will probably in some way contrubute to my death Sailing being one of them. I think microwave cooking is very bad for food and the people that eat it but am very lazy!!!!! I think microwave cooking is the greatest boom to society protecting more nutrients and vitamins and taking less energy there by reducing the use of fossil fuels............. NO I think......... Well good luck and off to another topic......


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, its winter, er, I mean summer, here in San Francisco. You know the old saying, "the coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco". For that reason alone, I have not felt the need to have a microwave. Any chance to turn the stove on and warm up the cabin is welcomed. Brrrrrr!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

agaliha said:


> I think the real purpose of the microwave is to soften the ice cream when you have your refrig turned down too low.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!! Blasphemey. The only place to soften ice cream is in your mouth.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Be careful Agilha or a certain fuzzy wombat may show up in YOUR rearview mirror!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Be careful Agilha or a certain fuzzy wombat may show up in YOUR rearview mirror!
> 
> View attachment 423


Now look here !. Let's get something straight. There are some things in this world that are beneath contempt. Soft Ice Cream is one of them.

Thus spake Zara Wombat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Alternate solution to microwaving...works just as good.*

Nonsense, hawkeye has the right idea. If anything, I think that Microwave keeps them young and alive and full of life regardless of any other physical or mental damage they may incur from the objects ingested or otherwise.

I, on the other hand dont have a solar panel and battery or engine big enough to run even a small freezer (which I would probably have to float behind my boat) or anchor winch or the space come to think of it for something like a microwave.

I do however find that my limited space affords me luxury of having a small, but just large enough, wooden box lined with lead in which I keep a couple of small but highly efficient rods of uranium. Popcorn in three minutes...forget that!! how bout popcorn in 17 seconds flat....now thats what I'm talking about. In recent years I have found that the use of lead gloves is also a necessary and slightly overlooked addition to the "Ura-wave". Good on ya for living it up.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tdw: what's that thing you posted a "tagine" or something like that, what does it do.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Bacon...........
Love Bacon, egg, and cheese sandwich while underway.
The micro is a great way to fix bacon with out the hassle.


I think it's an aborigine smoking device;
Quite illegal in the states.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Microwaves have a place on a boat. Especially at the dock.
pigslo


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just found a reason.

When I do mashed potatos au gratin, or a mexican garlic soup, I like to have a nice darkened crust of the cheese over the top of the dish. My micro has a grilling element which takes care of this nicely.

I used to use a propane torch to crust the cheese on the top of dishes, but it left a propane flavor. 

Sailing doesn't mean roughing it!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> I just found a reason.
> 
> When I do mashed potatos au gratin, or a mexican garlic soup, I like to have a nice darkened crust of the cheese over the top of the dish. My micro has a grilling element which takes care of this nicely.
> 
> ...


Which microwave oven do you have?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SD, looking for a MW?

I've a Sanyo EM72100GS made in china. Go figure!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> tdw: what's that thing you posted a "tagine" or something like that, what does it do.


Ian,
It's basically a ceramic oven but the tapered design of the lid creates a steamer / oven in effect. You fill the bottom up with whatever you like, whack it on stove, bbq, fire, whatever and other than checking every now and then that's all there is to it. The best part about it is the way the thing traps moisture. Particularly when cookin' a chook the end result is full of flavour and moisture. 
Originated in North Africa so most Tagine recipes are very Moroccan in flavour but I am told that they are good for almost anything. You can make the most gobsmackingly wonderful scrambled eggs in the thing. 
Cheers


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> SD, looking for a MW?
> 
> I've a Sanyo EM72100GS made in china. Go figure!


Nope, just curious about which one had a heating element.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Nope, just curious about which one had a heating element.


Hey SD, I thought that was fairly common. Ours at home is both convection as well as micro. It's a Smeg I think.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don't even have a micro aboard, and I'm a college student  . Primarily because I don't want to use up what little space I have for something with only one, albeit very useful, function. Ironically, the microwave is the only working appliance in my apartment in Flint, so it's getting a workout, but not so much that I want one onboard.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just thought I would give an update to the debate.
We spent the weekend on the boat and Saturday evening had an excellent meal.
I made Filet Migion on the grill while my wife used the MICROWAVE to prepare baked potatoes. 
Baked potatoes with lots of butter and sour cream; what an outstanding side to a great piece of melt in your mouth steak. 
Excellent! It don't get any better!
On board the boat and a great meal! Now were talking!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try these potatoes next time...

Dice potatoes into 1" chunks or so (I leave the skins on 'cuz it tastes better and I'm a lazy cook).
Place about two servings into a tin foil pouch with a slab of butter, fresh garlic, some diced or sliced onions if you like (I do!) salt, pepper, and a couple of teaspoons of soya sauce. Fold it up so it doesn't leak and toss onto the BBQ with the fillets. Usually takes about 20-30 minutes. Turn about 3 or 4 times. Don't pierce the pouch! Bake more than broil, so keep the lid closed and out of direct heat as much as possible and voile! Beeauuutiful potatoes! ... and no Microwave!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Not the same as Baked.
I have done diced in foil, its not the same. Plus half the time. 10minutes.
I would think I would run out of propane canisters real fast on the bbq.

I guess Looking that there is nothing that is going to per swayed you. 
I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailortjk1 said:


> I guess Looking that there is nothing that is going to per swayed you.
> I guess we will have to agree to disagree.


Nah. Just thought I would share a good potato recipe.

You guys have already persuaded me that there is a place on the boat for a microwave. I had not previously considered the singlehanded situations where cooking time below was considered. Being a coastal sailor here in BC, It is usually sandwiches or crackers and cheese until we're tied up or the ground tackle is out.


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

I love my microwave on my C310!!..use it all the time when docked and plugged in...what I don't get is why people have A/C in a boat!!


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Cause it's hot and sticky in central fl, Duh


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

Duh....still doesn't make sense!!


----------

